

Startup Quote: Ingvar Kamprad, founder, IKEA - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/4086979508

======
raychancc
Simplicity and common sense should characterize planning and strategic
direction.

\- Ingvar Kamprad

<http://startupquote.com/post/4086979508>

